# HO tire truing



## old school racr (May 15, 2009)

The club I race with wants to go backwards next year, and switch back to stock g+ tires from open tires. Guys that did not want to buy the silicone's where getting there a__ kicked. My question is, does hudy make an adapter for a tire truer, or does someone else make something to cut ho tires? ALSO, what is a good tire softening agent for these tires? any tricks for this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Great questions. This could be an excellent thread. I'll add a question if you don't mind... How effective is throttling up while gently holding the car down on sandpaper?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I restored some hard ancient tires using the crap ya get from auto shops to spray on your 1:1tires. softened them up quite a bit, if I remeber when i get my next day off ( next monday so far) I will pull some of the cars I used it on out of the storage cases and check them see how they held up, for all I know right now they may have disolved lol..

Dave


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Are we talking hollow super g tires? 

If so, I wonder what would happen if you'd scuffed 'em them put a coating of flowable silicone on? It will get rid of the "cupped" tread if done right.

Come to think of it, I tried it a long time ago with some early series "lumpy" JL tuffie tires, and it did wonders.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Flintstone or Firestone...you make the call*

They're just icky any way you slice it. Those morphidite internally flanged rims and tires make a very satisfying sound when ya toss them in the trash.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hudy does make a tire truer. They are expensive.

Softening up your tires chemically is possible. Where I race chemically softened tires are "illegal" and the savvy group of racers is going to spot the doctored tires right off the bat. If the intent is to level the playing field on a particular piece of equipment, like tires, then just stick with the plan and outdrive the other guys on stock tires. I personally think that silicone tires are more cost effective in the long term, but it all comes down to why the rule is being enforced and what's best for your group.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> but it all comes down to why the rule is being enforced and what's best for your group.


yup....especially the "why" part.

And logic would pretty much follow that if they're ditching silicones cuz they don't want to spend a couple dollars on tires, they aren't going to take too well to someone smoothing their skins a hundred dollar or more contraption. 

Actually...come to think of it...why not just offer to supply the group with slip-on setups? It'd be cheaper than buying a good tire truer. Then see how things stack up at the checkered flag. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

This idea makes too much sense. :lol:


SwamperGene said:


> Actually...come to think of it...why not just offer to supply the group with slip-on setups? It'd be cheaper than buying a good tire truer. Then see how things stack up at the checkered flag. :thumbsup:


It's really quite sad with all the high performance parts available,
that this club don't want to tune their slot cars for racing competitions.
To improve their performance and position during races.

The ones that don't maybe should be satisfied with just doing laps.

__________________


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

It is sad, but sometimes there are legitimate issues even with something as basic as tires. Availability is a big one as sales have gotten pushed more and more to the 'net while not everyone has the ability to order online. It's not unusual to have a field of say a dozen racers where only 25% can buy online, so it's a good idea for those who propose part upgrades to be able to supply those parts if needed. 

Then you get issues where there is no supply...I know of a certain tire that hasn't been _made_ for a good three years now, and they are proven to shave huge amounts of time off laps. The only guys that can run them are those who bought large quantities when they were on the market, and they will rarely sell off a pair or two. Given two compatible cars, the one with these tires will almost always win. After a while it can become a big issue.

The other thing some guys worry about is "where does it stop?". Tires one month, shoes the next, then gears, etc, etc...before long they start envisioning crazy things like hundred dollar T-Jets. :lol:


----------



## pool207 (May 24, 2009)

Unwilling to buy slip ons? Whew, I guess the recession is for real.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Whats yer time worth?*



SwamperGene said:


> It is sad, but sometimes there are legitimate issues even with something as basic as tires. Availability is a big one as sales have gotten pushed more and more to the 'net while not everyone has the ability to order online. It's not unusual to have a field of say a dozen racers where only 25% can buy online, so it's a good idea for those who propose part upgrades to be able to supply those parts if needed.
> 
> Then you get issues where there is no supply...I know of a certain tire that hasn't been _made_ for a good three years now, and they are proven to shave huge amounts of time off laps. The only guys that can run them are those who bought large quantities when they were on the market, and they will rarely sell off a pair or two. Given two compatible cars, the one with these tires will almost always win. After a while it can become a big issue.
> 
> The other thing some guys worry about is "where does it stop?". Tires one month, shoes the next, then gears, etc, etc...before long they start envisioning crazy things like hundred dollar T-Jets. :lol:


Yeah Gene, God forbid they would pool their lunch money and order a coupla sets of rims and a sized assortment of slip ons for everyone. Obviously a pathway to purchasing on the web exists, given that the question is before us in public forum. 

What they are really lacking is not rims and tires, they lack what all successful groups have at their foundation and cannot be written into a rule set...compromise and cooperation for a greater good.

...which BTW are free :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> hundred dollar T-Jets


Is there a big sale that I missed out on?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Bill, I would agree... and also disagree, mostly because as I said


> The other thing some guys worry about is "where does it stop?".


Having hosted my fair share of races, I can say this is a real concern to alot of people. This has come up in conversation many times, it's not a hunch. It's not really fair to suggest anyone is lacking of scrupples as most people are in it for fun and friendships but it is competitive as well, people just get tired of losing all the time, especially to the same two or three people who's boxes are chock full of the latest and greatest doodads. 

Another way of looking at the original topic...it could be that (A) the group did take a majority vote (which, failing compromise, is the next best step to a "common good") and created a rule limiting tires and (B) the OP now fears that he will lose his competitive edge so he comes here looking for a crutch. ("Guys that did not want to buy the silicone's where getting there a__ kicked. ")

Of course since we are only listening to one member of the group, we can't really judge the situation either way.

The sad irony is that when parity is established and the bottom half of the field suddenly starts pulling up....that's when a group starts to see problems...that's when certain pockets start getting deeper annd the whole thing falls apart.

Like I said, the fair solution would be to offer up a set or two to those who can't get them...for whatever reason they can't. Then hit the track and see who is making excuses after the dust clears.

old school racr...if you really want to make a statement, play by the rules and show 'em you can kick their ___ anyway. 
After that they'd probably jump on the opportunity to run silicones. :thumbsup:


AfxToo... :lol:


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

old school racr said:


> The club I race with wants to go backwards next year, and switch back to stock g+ tires from open tires. Guys that did not want to buy the silicone's where getting there a__ kicked. My question is, does hudy make an adapter for a tire truer, or does someone else make something to cut ho tires? ALSO, what is a good tire softening agent for these tires? any tricks for this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


If you already have a HUDY tire truer for your HO tires you can get a rear tire mandrel from Lucky Bob's (I got three of them) for about $10.00 each. Just have to call as they aren't listed.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> Is there a big sale that I missed out on?


AfxToo....ROFL... I agree... 

Gene, you miss the KC-Jets? That 100.00 bill has already come and gone... it's over 100.


----------



## old school racr (May 15, 2009)

*tire truing*

The problem we have at the club is there are some guys, who basically are lazy, and want to put there cars away after racing, and pull them out next week and run up front. AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN! I told them clearly this week, If you think running junk tires will help even the competition, it won't, because people like myself, who have a weekly maintenance night,will still kick your butt ,even if we use "ROCKS FROM THE DRIVEWAY". That went over as well as you guys may think. But it is true. You can't rule the zero's to keep up with guys who have raced everything from real latemodels to rc to 1/24 and ho. it just won't happen. After pissing some of them off, I said why not spec a tire that the person who wins the most races this year runs, and let each person pick what size they want to go with? we will see next week.


----------



## old school racr (May 15, 2009)

*tire truing*

SWAMPER GENE I wanted to mentioned something that i forgot.You wrote "play buy the rules". They said stock tires, "do what you want no restriction as long as they are the stock tire". Well I don't know anyone who would not do everything inside the rules to win. I would not, and do not cheat, because that is not winning. Scott


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Boy, this sounds familiar,Scott where are you located?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We have a slip on rule at our races,and yes some guys just put thier cars away and hope they go faster.The slip on rule works for us and keeps racing cheaper.Try running a qualifier race,we do 1 min heat races,and then break off into an A and a B main so the racers are running with people who are running close lap times.This makes for closer more exiting races.People are acutally racing and not just getting blown by.It works for us, I got away from it for awile,but now we have returned to it.And everyone likes it.Sometimes the B main is better than the A.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

tires tires tires...we use slip ons in my beer legue kinda club.we have not yet turned rules oriented,so i guess we are kinda sunday driving buddies who enjoy the occasional wobbly pop accompanied by a few laps arond the track.my friend who owns the manshed where our ho layout is located,sells us tires sometimes if he has extras.he is an avid ebayer and seller,and gets great deals on all sorts of stuff.i think cooperation and generosity are second to none,no matter what your endeavor.if you guys could decide on a rear end that you like,and do a group order online,it would be very cost effective for everyone in the club,and avoid one guy having to fork out for everyone else,in the hopes of being reimbursed.and if they don't tune their cars before race night,they deserve to be race fodder.(just kidding...kinda...)


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Ever thought of tuning their cars for them,:wave:.Your complaint is the oldest one in the book,and kills more clubs then you can imagine,people are lazy,but still want to win,go figure huh.Only way you might salvage things,and get to do it your way,is offer to take their cars home and apply all your weekly secrets to their cars as well,lots of work,but it'll salvage friendships,and keeps the racing friendlier:thumbsup:.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

They still have to drive them! Maybe everyone else should lay down so they can win and keep the club together?


----------



## old school racr (May 15, 2009)

*tire truing*

Hornet, I do like your idea, I've helped some in the past,but there are 3 that don't feel they need the help. Looks like the idea of a silicone rule or a better slip on will more than likely be the rule.Buy the way, the issue with these guys is not having the money, some have very good Union jobs, they just don't want to spend it.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

OSR, a slip on tire rule seems quite reasonable. If some of your racers decline your help & others don't want to spend for a simple upgrade, they really should'nt be griping.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> The problem we have at the club is there are some guys, who basically are lazy, and want to put there cars away after racing, and pull them out next week and run up front. AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN! I told them clearly this week, If you think running junk tires will help even the competition, it won't, because people like myself, who have a weekly maintenance night


old school' - Put the tire thing up for a vote and base the rule on the outcome of the vote, with majority ruling. If everyone has a fair and equal vote there is nothing to complain about, even if you don't get the ruling you personally wanted. Playing by the rules means being willing to accept the ruling and go along with the vote of the majority. 

If you think the guys you are racing with are lazy and if you think that you are in a position to "set them straight" on the way "things really work," then you are probably racing with the wrong group. Some people don't take slot car racing as seriously as others, some people can't devote a night for testing and tuning and maintenance, and some people have unrealistic expectations about their ability to win versus the amount of time they are willing to invest. This is supposed to be a hobby and different folks play at different levels. But as will anything in life, you have to recognize that everyone has their own perspective and their perspective may be not be anywhere close to your's. You can't impose your will on others. 

If you need to be racing against people who take it as seriously as you do, or if you are unwilling to go with the flow and accept the decisions of the club's majority, then it's time to create or join a club that reflects your aspirations and intensity level for slot car racing. If you are serious about magnet car racing, start looking around your area for HOPRA and UFHORA affiliated racing groups and you may find exactly what you are looking for. The only way you will really grow as a racer is to be in a club where there are racers of all levels, up to and including national level contenders, or even champions to show you the ropes. If you are in eastern PA, you will have no trouble hooking up with some serious racing action.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> If you are in eastern PA, you will have no trouble hooking up with some serious racing action.


Actually it is very hard to find serious mag racing in eastern PA....tried to get it going for years and it just doesn't have any draw. At best you have the Rabbit boys in Jersey or Whiterock Raceway in Md. (both are a lot of fun!), if you go to the middle of the state you'll find a few pockets with a UFHORA slant here and there but not a lot of real action. Even with these in mind, if it wasn't for Whiterock you'd be lucky find two consecutive months with a sanctioned or highly organized race.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I guess it depends on how far you are willing to drive. How far is NJ from eastern PA? What about Morgantown, PA? I hear there are some pretty fast guys in that group... to put it mildly. 

http://www.tsrho.com/tracks.html


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> I guess it depends on how far you are willing to drive. How far is NJ from eastern PA? What about Morgantown, PA? I hear there are some pretty fast guys in that group... to put it mildly.
> 
> http://www.tsrho.com/tracks.html


Yes they are, and a great bunch too, I've raced with just about everyone on that list. 

Eastern PA is pretty big, if you're further north of Philly than the Bucks/Lehigh County line any of those Jersey tracks are nearly a two hour ride each way to the closest one...like you said it depends on how far you want to travel. It is worth the trip but unfortunately as I suggested it is far from close for a lot of people, even Morgantown.

Of course it should be mentioned that this is the total opposite of Super G racing...and it might be right up old school racr's alley. You can't show up with a tricked out Tomy or even a $40 Storm and expect to compete...you might as well throw a T-jet on the track. That said though, any one of them will help you get the most out of what you do have. Some of these guys are fanatical with their cars...they will drive two hours to get practice/setup time the weekend before a race...and the night before the race...and on race day. :freak:


----------

